# Why do my legs feel weak now?



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'm just bonking or what but for the last month my legs feel like mush and they have nothing left to give on the same routes I use to speed through. They just feel numb (maybe a saddle thing?) Sprinting feels painful now when it used to feel fun like an adrenaline rush. My weight is the same and I eat healthy (plenty of carbs and fluids.) My lungs still have lots left to give too but my legs are not cooperating anymore and it usually starts into the first few minutes of the ride.

Whats happening to me? Is it possible to bonk for an entire month? Has anyone had this happen? Its getting to the point where I don't even want to ride because its getting a little depressing.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Overtraining? Maybe you need a week off.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

If it's general, make sure to check with the doc and rule out the usual suspects...

(Low grade infections like chronic fatigue syndrome etc. play hell with your riding ability!)


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

losing out on sleep?


----------



## Slab (Jun 26, 2010)

I was just thinking the same thing. why not take a bit of time off and get back at it. see what happens then.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Over training, low iron, low protein, lack of sleep, could all be suspects. 

The best course of action when you are feeling weak like that is to take some time off and rest. If you keep pushing you risk making yourself worse off.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess its possible it could be overtraining. I have been pushing myself recently especially since I just started cycling again four months ago after not cycling for close to a year due to a back injury.

But I did take a few days off recently and I still felt the same. Maybe I should take a week off? Sounds like a lot of time to be out of the saddle though.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mick in Rocky stated, "Women weaken legs!"

At 1:00

http://movieclips.com/watch/rocky-1976/women-weaken-legs/


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Are you on any cholesterol medications? I got the genetic crap deal and have high blood pressure and high cholesterol. When I started on cholesterol meds my legs always felt achy and tired. I thought it was just cycling- turned out I had one of the side effects of many of the meds. Had to try 2 more before I found one that didn't cause the side effect.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Wilier_speed said:


> Sounds like a lot of time to be out of the saddle though.


If you are "overtrained," it's generally better to not get completely off your bike. The trick is to keep riding, but reduce intensity / mileage drastically. (Some riders find it easier to do that if they go on slow social rides, ride a hybrid on shopping errands, and so on.) After a week or two of this drastic intensity / mileage reduction, getting back on the road bike and slowly ramping up intensity / mileage usually brings the rider back up to speed. The entire process of restoration might take a month or more. If you race, your 2010 season might be over, this being mid-August.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I would take a few days off and visit your doctor. A CBC should be a good start. It's probably nothing but better safe than sorry.

Dave


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

wim said:


> If you are "overtrained," it's generally better to not get completely off your bike. The trick is to keep riding, but reduce intensity / mileage drastically. (Some riders find it easier to do that if they go on slow social rides, ride a hybrid on shopping errands, and so on.) After a week or two of this drastic intensity / mileage reduction, getting back on the road bike and slowly ramping up intensity / mileage usually brings the rider back up to speed. The entire process of restoration might take a month or more. If you race, your 2010 season might be over, this being mid-August.



Have fun with your bike and just turn em over...go on a few coffee rides or just get out and stay low intensity...I now ride to a four day on and one day off program. This way I give my brain a break from the bike too.


----------



## eddoggydog (Aug 14, 2010)

I've gone through the same experiences with basketball. Sometimes I just have to take some time off and play other sports. With me its just age.


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

i usually blame it on a lack of sex...


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

zooog said:


> i usually blame it on a lack of sex...


Rent a movie!!

Sorry had to add that one


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

zooog said:


> i usually blame it on a lack of sex...


 agreed. take one day off per week to have sex, or some other form of non-cycling rest. if that doesn't work, ad another day per week. 

basically, don't take a bunch of time off, recover, and then go back into the same, nonfunctional routine. instead, work another rest day into the routine, but keep going. if that's too much, work in more rest. otherwise you'll eventually be saying, "Yeah, I was cycling hard the last two years, but I'm taking this year and a half off."


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe the problem is he needs to take a day OFF from sex.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I usually ride every other day but on my ride days I do push myself. But maybe this isn' the best schedule for me. I'm 38 now and I guess I have to accept my legs are not like they were when I was 22. I 'll try taking it easier on my ride days and see what happens.


----------



## d365 (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you warm up before you start riding hard?

I have to warm up for quite awhile. cool down at the end too.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

wim said:


> If you are "overtrained," it's generally better to not get completely off your bike. The trick is to keep riding, but reduce intensity / mileage drastically. (Some riders find it easier to do that if they go on slow social rides, ride a hybrid on shopping errands, and so on.) After a week or two of this drastic intensity / mileage reduction, getting back on the road bike and slowly ramping up intensity / mileage usually brings the rider back up to speed. The entire process of restoration might take a month or more. If you race, your 2010 season might be over, this being mid-August.


This, simply stated, is great advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

It might be a tumor.



Seriously, though, it happens from time to time. For me, it usually lasts for 2-3 rides, then all of a sudden, I pop out of it and I'm sprinting all over town again. I've never had it last an entire month, though.

Last Friday and yesterday, I rode like I was dragging a dead horse behind my bike. I never seemed to come out of it; sprinting was a no-go, and my energy felt sapped on both rides. I headed out today, figuring I'd have an equally crappy ride, but my legs woke up from their coma a block from home, and I spent most of the ride sprinting and mashing up hills.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Could be a combo of overtraining (training hard all the time) and the plateau effect.

If you ride the same way all of the time your performance will pateau - you need to vary what you are doing - some days go hard, some days easy spinning (altenate days), also vary the routes so you have hills some days and mostly flats on others - change it up for your legs.


----------

